# Propane Gas Line Size



## Rincon (Jan 14, 2009)

During my basement remodel I have removed the existing line coming into the basement because I want it moved to another wall.  I have a 50' roll of 3/8" soft copper tubing (never used) given to me.  I am told it is ok to use.  Why I ask is that the existing running up stairs to my central unit and what I removed seems to be 1/2".  Previously the line split at the regulator.  Coming off of my tank I have a regulator, then also one just outside the house where it the lines split.  One line going upstairs then the other was going into the basment.  Only my upstairs is on the central unit.  Is it ok to put the 3/8" into the regulator where I removed the 1/2"?  I am sure it has something to do with flow or volume.  I don't want to create a bottleneck or mess with the regulator since it is set for the 1/2" already.  Not usre it matters, but is why I am asking.  I will call the gas company I use, but was wondering what thoughts anyone else might have.
Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Rincon:
No, the line size should not be decreased. I'm sorry you have the free line; its a shame not to use it. Check with your gas company and I'm sure they will tell you the same.
You know, in Kentucky all LP gas installations are required to be handled by a licensed, highly insured installer.
Caution: LP gas is very dangerous, in that it does not dissipate in the air like other gasses. It is very heavy and will settle in a corner and wait to be ingnited. Whole houses have been blown away by it and there is a danger of death.
Glenn


----------



## Rincon (Jan 14, 2009)

Glennjanie, I feel like I owe you for saving my life.  Thank you for the input on the licensed install and how it does not dissipate.  Actually I was only thinking that I could run the line myself and get my gas company to hook it up at both ends.  They charge $45 an hour and $2.00 per foot for the copper line.  The distance is roughly 47'.  Maybe I am just being a cheap skate, but considering the potential consequences I should just suck it up and pay for it all to be done by them.

Thank you very much.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 14, 2009)

We love it when he does that.
To many homes around here go up. There is about 1 a month in the New England area that go boom, some worse than others. We lost an entire church last year. Glad to hear your not going the cheaper route and will be around to help out.


----------



## Unknown1 (May 25, 2012)

Sorry for jumping into an old thread, I am new to this site and I cannot figure out how to start a new thread. I have some new construction and I need help properly sizing my LP black iron piping.


----------



## Dionysia (May 25, 2012)

Unknown1 - go to the Forums page, choose the correct forum and click on it. There should be a blue button at the top that says "new thread"


----------

